# Naughty Or Nice?  (Off-topic game)



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Answer for yourself, then ask about something else.

Ex: *Onions*?

Naughty, I hate onions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rainy days?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty.  Sick of the damn rain.


A 1/2 joint?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

1/2 a joint is nice,(not as nice as a whole one but better than none at all)

Male MJ plants...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty!  Get those damn things out of the garden quick!!!

McDonald's?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice when you have the munchies and don't want to cook...:rofl:


Brand new 3' high 2 piece glass :bong1:....:yeahthat:


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty. Watch "Biggie size me".

Clowns?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2007)

naughty - It(I think that's what the Stephen King novel was called....)

women?


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 14, 2007)

naughty!   wait... nice!  uhhhh.   


and

Berry Manillow's new Christmas CD


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty....that dude's still alive????

Hawaii?


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice, Hawaii rocks*


Snowboarding


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

naughty, skiing is better


  KFC?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty...it's fried...still yummy tho  

Black olives?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice!!! i love olives...only black ones...green are grose....taste like a strong *** wine.

  LSD ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Naughty.  I am way too old for that stuff now...and I better not catch my kids ever doing it either..

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 15, 2007)

NAUGHTY...Stevie!!! THis isnt your house....that isnt your bathroom its my plant!!..this is the  fifth time this week

Frank Zappa


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

nice

 Ekoostik Hookah?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Santa's saying Naughty...hahahaha.

Ferrah Faucet?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 15, 2007)

Ferrah Faucet is BOTH naughty AND nice....do i need to say more or am I the only one that finds her irresistable?

Naughty or Nice?
"Winter" edition beers(e.g. Winter Hook, Sam adams winter lager, etc)


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 15, 2007)

NIIIIIIIIIIICE    (got beat to the ferrah haucet reply)  beers nice to though


mustache?


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 15, 2007)

moustache = naughty - reminds me of a 70's porn star.   

wearing sunglasses at night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Naughty...why ya hiding your eyes?  Ya stoned or something?  

Donald political name?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 15, 2007)

Naughty...quit bogarting all the dough man, share with less fortunate people who really need it....

Big fat juicy frosty nugs on your plants....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice...oh so nice...nearly better then sex.  

Diet Coke


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2007)

nasty!

rum and diet coke?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Nasty!

weiner dogs


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice!

Milk?


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

nice (if cold and flavoured )

angels


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

nice

coffee and a cigarette...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Naughty.

meatloaf


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

naughty/nice i dont know never had it



chocolate cake


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

VERY NICE:cool2:

double bacon cheeseburger....(extra bacon of course)...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nice!

Scotch*


----------



## theminx (Dec 21, 2007)

nice  on the rocks


mince pies and brandy butter


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 21, 2007)

Niiiiiice !

Liv Tyler ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*Nice!

Eggnog*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

nasty 



carol singers


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*Nasty...gimmie ear plugs!

Frank Sinatra*


----------



## rubbfuzz (Dec 21, 2007)

nice finding a bag of some good lookin nugs in the subway station!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*Nasty....have no idea where that came from!

Candy Canes*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice.

Captain Morgans Spiced Rum and Root Beer...:hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

nasty leave out the rootbeer then itd be nice lol


sprouts


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

nice love seeing more and more babies out of the ground

HID lights


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 21, 2007)

nice love the way they make my plants grow



Cops


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

nasty 


mistletoe


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!  Kiss anyone?  

Corona Extra with a slice of Lime.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

Now that's what I'm takin' about..actually drinking one right now..VERY NICE....

iPods


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

NAUGHTY! THEY BREAK.....dont touch a magent to the back of one...

 Oxy Cottin....


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 22, 2007)

naughty but still so nice

a big hot mug of coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Nasty...

A nice glass of icy diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice!

Diana Ross and the Supremes  (lol)


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 22, 2007)

Way before my time!!!



SYSTEM OF A DOWN


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice


XXX


----------



## King Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

Naughty.. straight-edges don't know what they're missing.

Winter


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Nasty

Smokinmom  LOL


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 24, 2007)

naughty is nice here 

the invention of cds


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 24, 2007)

nice



love


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2007)

*Nice

Cold pizza*


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 24, 2007)

NICE


Eric Clapton


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 24, 2007)

very nice "layla"

peanut butter banana sandwich


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice

fruit cake?


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 24, 2007)

nice... soo good.

keef bowl


----------



## King Bud (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice.. will have to keep dreaming though.

Eggnog


----------



## Melissa (Dec 27, 2007)

nasty   

newyears eve


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 27, 2007)

Fun to mess with,  get sis to pee, LOL


Roger Hodgson


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice???  I don't know who that is, but I have an uncle named Roger.  LOL

Milk that expired yesterday.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 28, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nice??? I don't know who that is, but I have an uncle named Roger. LOL
> 
> Milk that expired yesterday.


 
Nasty - Can't cover the taste with choclate

Punkin roll


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 28, 2007)

corey heart? nice...and hiding that im baked from your average narq..


Danzig..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2007)

Nasty...never liked his music much...lol.

Black-eyed peas, the veggie, not the band.


----------



## theminx (Dec 28, 2007)

nasty



aspargus


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2007)

Great!  LOL  well for the time being.  

Seafood?


----------



## theminx (Dec 28, 2007)

nice yum yum 




sharks


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2007)

*Nice, as long as they keep away from me.  

Liver & Onions?
*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 28, 2007)

Naughty cant take the dried out liver taste and smell 

Free rounds on New Years Eve at a new micro-brewery :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2007)

*Nice, very nice!

deviled eggs*


----------



## theminx (Dec 29, 2007)

nasty 



recieving flowers


----------



## Melissa (Dec 29, 2007)

nice


whitewater rafting


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 29, 2007)

nice


super mario1


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice

Crotchety old men?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Naughty!

Richard Simmons?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*nice dont know who he is lol*


creamcakes


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2008)

niiiiice

Smokin' Mom...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice!!!   :hubba: 



Jake Gyllenhall

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

Nasty

just which way does he swing................. 


Hot Shower................:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice!!!!

Oh yea...hawt!

Hick


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice


Pinacoladas :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Nasty. 

(Give me a JD anytime )

Avocado.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice!!

Toe cheese.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Nasty.

Every problem has a solution 

Olives.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 26, 2008)

LMAO Hippy!!!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice (love olives)

Soy milk.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

*nasty 




prunes *


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

nasty

sprouts


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

nasty

TCVG


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Is this where diplomacy comes into play?

Or is this where we tell the truth?

Gin.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

nasty

chocolate cake. warm with ice cream


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice
Red Traffic Lights...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Nasty nasty nasty nasty.

Why are they ALWAYS red when your in a hurry?

Padlock.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice!  keep out!

pizza with mushrooms an anchovies


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

nice..
toasted cheese


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

anything cheese has to be nice!  unless its green or something.  

Brad pitt


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 27, 2008)

Flamer

Pickled beets.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

naughty...dont care for beats

clean bong..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Answer for yourself, then ask about something else.
> 
> Ex: *Onions*?
> 
> ...


 
:rofl:   *Mom*...you come up with some of the funniest  threads..you must have way to much free time ..and are you Naughty:giggle:  cause I'll be Nice:hubba:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

naughty for sure.  

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

never met one...but would like too...so nice!
mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice as a body coating.

Elephants.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

nice.
spiders


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice.

Rules.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

nice

liver


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

nasty nasty nasty.
onions


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Tears.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

nice. i like to cry...let it all out thats what i say.
weddings


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice!

funerals


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive never known a naughty funeral, so I have to say nice 

Brown bread.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

nice.
hot bubble baths


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice.

Shouting.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

naughty + nasty

kissing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Erection.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

aroused


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Wake.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

alarm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Okiedokie, we must stop mixing the threads up 

Naughty.

Lemon.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

oh yeah. i never noticed...ha ha
nice.
beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Okiedokie, we must stop mixing the threads up


 
 

:giggle: 

And beer is always quite nice.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*where we up 2 :hairpull; :giggle:

beer ,,naughty 


chocolate liquers *


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

nice
pickled onions


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Fartily nice.

Hammer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Naughty (  Remeber what it does to finger Nails  hehe )

Lady Bugs


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Natures helpers, good and nice 

Handcuffs.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

naughty..but sometimes nice
ice


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*can be naughty or nice :hubba:



chocolate spread *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Naughty  if used right:giggle:

Bubble baths


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*nice


oils*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

nice

cold showers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

nasty 


warm bed


----------



## Weedabix (Dec 28, 2008)

nice. dogs?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice.

Sun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice

Peyton Manning?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

nice..:clap:



Broncos


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice!

Chili Lime tortilla chips


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

nice


hot cocco


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*nice 


marshmellows*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

nasty

carmel corn


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*nice 



cheese toasties*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice

milk one day after the expiration date


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*nasty 



cold cocacola*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

nice

green peas


----------



## Weedabix (Dec 29, 2008)

nice.traval?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

nice

socks with holes


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Dec 29, 2008)

Nassty

Chuck Norris


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

nice

michael jackson


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

Too many different faces for me to know who your really talking about.

Carrots.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*nice 



prunes*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

I personally like them, I love the sugary juice from the tin, just dont eat too many :holysheep: 


Baileys.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice, with a side of coffee.....esp. last night.  

mayonaise


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

Delightful.

Drizzled, splashed or simply a good 'ol mouthful.



Cherry Cola.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

nice

onions


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

nice.

beetroot


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

nasty (dont know what it is. )

buttermilk pancakes


----------



## stone hands (Mar 31, 2009)

nice a little miss buttersworth does wonders.


march madness


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice

brandywine


----------



## stone hands (Mar 31, 2009)

nice i've never had it but i like brandy and i like wine


grandpa's cough medicine


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

nice 


harsh hits


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

nice :doh:  I read Hash hits   NASTY

BOWL SCRAPINGS


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty.

we prefer nice clean , fresh bud hits ouuta glass.


T-Backs...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Nasty (if its what I think it is.  Don't like butt-floss.  Give me boy shorts)

saurkraut


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty it smells like somthing died while its cooking


big hershy bar

fyi Mom beetroots are the part of the beet we eat


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

nice-



beef jerky?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nice deer jerky  is better IMO

toe jam

Cubby same time you owe me a coke or toke


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Nasty!  Especially yours ozzy.    :giggle: 

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice that how I think you look only your finer :hubba: 

rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

(Oh ozzy, what are we gonna do with you. )

Nice!

Hail storms.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nice I love to watch them bounce off the patio(Hold me close I wont bite Just nibble)

thunder


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Naughty 

 I used to love storms, until one spring we heard a big clap of thunder and soon saw smoke.  The lightening had caught one of the neighboring condos on fire and it burned to the ground despite the rain.   

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nice with whip topping

razor stubble


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

nice on other folks, not on me.  LOL

Duran Duran

(LMAO)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty bubblegum rock imitation hair band

septic tank

dont laugh to much I bet its fantastic the way it is


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty (glad we dont have one!)

mayonaise


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

Nasty look like bird droppings

fried green tomatatoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

(I dont like mayo either ozzy, always called it cowcum..lol)

Nasty.

sweet pickles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty 

sunshine


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 1, 2009)

AWSOME sunshine rules(nice)



hang gliding


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, but stay away from power lines!


   cowboy boots


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice - on sexy-looking cowboys.  

penny loafers


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty


natural sponges


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

nice

caterpillars


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

nasty wish thry would stay away from my fruit trees

butterflies


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, but you cant have them without cattapillers



strawberries


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Nice, but you cant have them without cattapillers
> 
> 
> 
> strawberries


 
hahahaha true!

And strawberries are very nice!

mangoes


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, especialy with coconut rum.



Herbal Tea


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2009)

Nasty

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## cubby (Apr 2, 2009)

Nasty


ginger bread


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice

Thai food


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice


Ginger Bread Cookies


----------



## stone hands (Apr 2, 2009)

nasty, that is if you mean ginger bread men its cookie canablizum


pop tarts


----------

